# Nerd Test



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 4, 2006)

I am so not surprised by my results...
Here's the test


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 4, 2006)

Nerd God LOL go figure
97%

fits


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*3*% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
*97*% scored lower (less nerdy).​ *What does this mean? * Your nerdiness is:

			All hail the monstrous nerd.  You are by far the SUPREME NERD GOD!!!​[/FONT]


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not worthy to be in the same thread.


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 4, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'm not worthy to be in the same thread.



Grovel you nerd acolyte!

hehe

I'm sure there are others here higher than me  I have no doubt *nudges Arnisador*


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 4, 2006)

51: Lightly Nerdy


----------



## samurai69 (Apr 4, 2006)

*92*% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
*8*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

Definitely not nerdy, you are *probably cool  *​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 4, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> *92*% scored higher (more nerdy), and
> *8*% scored lower (less nerdy).
> *What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:
> 
> Definitely not nerdy, you are *probably cool  *​


 
lol...did someone show you how to get to MT?


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 4, 2006)

I scored a 22, which apparently is non-nerdy enough to not be able to figure out how to post the damn image showing my score....


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 4, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I scored a 22, which apparently is non-nerdy enough to not be able to figure out how to post the damn image showing my score....


 
rofl


----------



## Lisa (Apr 4, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> 51: Lightly Nerdy



Either the test is faulty or someone was lying when answering the questions.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 4, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Overall, you scored as follows:*​ 


 *83*% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
*17*% scored lower (less nerdy).​ *What does this mean? * Your nerdiness is:

			Not nerdy, but then again maybe not all that cool either.​[/FONT]


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 4, 2006)

22-nerd wannabe. Huh, never figured I wanted to be a nerd.

Jeff


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 4, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Your Score Summary​ *Overall, you scored as follows:*​ 

 *21*% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
*79*% scored lower (less nerdy).​ *What does this mean? * Your nerdiness is:

			Mid-Level Nerd.  Wow, it takes a lot of hard nerdy practice to reach this level.​[/FONT]


----------



## hemi (Apr 4, 2006)

I got a 71 Hmm I guess i need to get out more.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 4, 2006)

81% high nerd.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 4, 2006)

40 Slightly nerdy


----------



## kid (Apr 4, 2006)

I scored an 11.  Non nerdy. 
I guess I am nerd handicaped.  Just too cool.


Mark


----------



## The MMA kid! (Apr 4, 2006)

nerds rule


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 4, 2006)

> Your Score Summary
> *Overall, you scored as follows:*
> 
> 
> ...


 
I guess the science geek stuff really damns me.  At least I can get the ladies...

They really dig that periodic table stuff...


----------



## Kacey (Apr 4, 2006)

I got 55% - somewhat nerdy.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 4, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> They really dig that periodic table stuff...


Who doesn't?  My gases are all noble.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 4, 2006)

*91*% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
*9*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

Definitely not nerdy, you are probably cool.​


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 4, 2006)

76; mid-nerd. I've been out of the computer science thing for about a decade; those questions really damned my score.

D.


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 4, 2006)

I got 25. Thought I was nerdier than that!


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 4, 2006)

I got a 38, definitely not hip. I'm crushed. I guess I shouldn't have answered the first question, that put me behind I'm sure.  Then the fact that I can't remember much of school let alone the elements table.  Also, that I have a Mac and have never built a computer nor gamed--does Solitaire count? or programmed.  But I am adept at Quark Xpress, Illustrator and Photoshop--doesn't that count?  And, I watched my son build a computer. Oh, well, I didn't want to be a nerd anyway and definitely not a nerd-wannabe. What happened to artists being cool???  Actually when I went to school, there were NO computers unless you call an electric typewriter or a manual ten key adding machine a computer of sorts. I was actually good on both of those. And nerds were really nerdy and not definitely not cool. TW


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 4, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I guess the science geek stuff really damns me.  At least I can get the ladies...
> 
> They really dig that periodic table stuff...



*high fives*
rockin!artyon:
nerds rule!


----------



## Carol (Apr 4, 2006)

Nerdy Double Post.  That's why I didn't score 100%


----------



## Carol (Apr 4, 2006)

87.  High Nerd.

I'm not high.  I don't do drugs.  


Oh c'mon. No questions about ANSI standards? Voice Over IP Protocols? Regression testing? C'mon, man, this is my GAME! artyon: 


And, yes, I actually DO think the coolest job in the world is being an engineer.  

Nerds ROCK!


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 4, 2006)

*72*% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
*28*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

Not nerdy, but definitely not hip.​Pretty accurate, I think. ​ 
Robyn


----------



## UpNorthMum (Apr 4, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I guess the science geek stuff really damns me. *At least I can get the ladies...*
> 
> They really dig that periodic table stuff...


 
How you got me, I'll really never understand.  :ultracool  Oh, yeah, your gases are NOT noble either.  Ew.


----------



## UpNorthMum (Apr 4, 2006)

Oops, forgot to post my score while bashing my husband. 

Well, apparently I'M not nerdy enough to figure out how to post the image either.  I got a 29.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 4, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> *high fives*
> rockin!artyon:
> nerds rule!


 
Hell Yeah!  All ya'll can bow down or I'll bust out my THACO!

FNORD!


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 4, 2006)

UpNorthMum said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, your gases are NOT noble either. Ew.


 
Thats how ya know my elements are *rockin'* baby! :supcool:


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 4, 2006)

*73*% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
*27*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

Not nerdy, but definitely not hip.​ 
Aw, shucks!


----------



## kid (Apr 4, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Hell Yeah! All ya'll can bow down or I'll bust out my THACO!
> 
> FNORD!


 
I got weighted dice!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2006)

Not fair as Friday night was the only night they asked about Roll Playing 

Also some are multiple choice as in what I like. 

Oh well 87 % High-Nerd


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 5, 2006)

Apparently I'm merely a Nerd Demi-god, as 5% of the people scored higher than me.  :\


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah! I'm Cool! HA Ha! bookworms!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 5, 2006)

Lightly Nerdy....lol


----------



## Cujo (Apr 6, 2006)

I got a 12, I'm amazed I can even figure out how to post this.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Sarah (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## hong kong fooey (Apr 11, 2006)

Your Score Summary

Overall, you scored as follows:



68% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
32% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Not nerdy, but definitely not hip.



What can I say?


----------



## lenatoi (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm a nerd wannabe. Is that better or worse than being a nerd?



Well...............I think I'm asking the wrong crowd.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 6, 2007)

WOO HOO!!! (Ok, old thread, but this is cool.) I'm very proud.  

86% NERD!!!  and I still couldn't get the link to paste in here....that knocks me down a peg.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 6, 2007)

For your nerdy work,
here is the promised image:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 6, 2007)

I actually thought that I would score higher than this.

80% scored higher (more nerdy),
2% scored the same, and 
18% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Not nerdy, but then again maybe not all that cool either.


----------



## Kacey (May 6, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Overall, you scored as follows:*​ 

 *36*% scored higher (more nerdy),
*1*% scored the same, and 
*63*% scored lower (less nerdy).​ *What does this mean? * Your nerdiness is:

			Low Ranking Nerd.  Definitely a nerd but low on the totem pole of nerds.​[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
For your nerdy work,
here is the promised image:





[/FONT]


----------



## Shuto (May 6, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> 51: Lightly Nerdy


.

That's my score as well.  I'm comfortable with that level.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 7, 2007)

Well, I am not too much of a nerd.


----------



## geocad (May 7, 2007)

In some way or another, if we visit the same forum on a regular basis then I would imagine we are all nerds.

*20*% scored higher (more nerdy),
*1*% scored the same, and 
*79*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

Mid-Level Nerd. Wow, it takes a lot of hard nerdy practice to reach this level.​I'm still pretty cool though.  Just ask my wife, she digs me.​


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2007)

How can this be right (not that I'm complaining), I work on and with computers all day

63% scored higher (more nerdy),
1% scored the same, and 
36% scored lower (less nerdy).
What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:
Not nerdy, but definitely not hip.


----------



## geocad (May 7, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> How can this be right (not that I'm complaining), I work on and with computers all day
> 
> 63% scored higher (more nerdy),
> 1% scored the same, and
> ...


 
Maybe you missed the questions asking who the pictures were, the periodic table questions, and the spare time (Friday night activities)  But, if you prefer, I don't think people would mind referring to you as nerdy.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 7, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*May I have your attention please? *

*ahem*

 The cool kid has arrived. :supcool:​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



Score Summary

​*Overall, you scored as follows:*​ http://www.nerdtests.com/thetester/images/php/weird_bar.php?high=95&low=4​ *95*% scored higher (more nerdy),
*1*% scored the same, and 
*4*% scored lower (less nerdy).​ *What does this mean? * Your nerdiness is:

            Definitely not nerdy, you are probably cool.​[/FONT]


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> *May I have your attention please? *​
> *ahem*​
> The cool kid has arrived. :supcool:​
> 
> ...


 

SPM.... Why is it ALWAYS the SPM people???


----------



## Tong Po (May 7, 2007)

LOL....I'm a 1%...guess I don't belong in this thread!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 7, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> SPM.... Why is it ALWAYS the SPM people???



What? :idunno:


----------



## JBrainard (May 7, 2007)

I got a somewhat nerdy 54. Sounds about right.


----------



## morph4me (May 7, 2007)

*Overall, you scored as follows:*​



*85*% scored higher (more nerdy),
*1*% scored the same, and 
*14*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

Not nerdy, but then again maybe not all that cool either.​


----------



## tellner (May 7, 2007)

Oh, Christ...

*0*% scored higher (more nerdy),
*0*% scored the same, and 
*100*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

All hail the monstrous nerd. You are by far the SUPREME NERD GOD!!!​​


----------



## MBuzzy (May 7, 2007)

nerd is a state of mind.


----------



## Kythkyn (May 8, 2007)

86. One other person got that, or so it tells me.
I am surprized, given the questions, I thought I'd be much much lower. Not that I don't think I am a nerd, just not the computer kind of nerd. Really makes you think. Maybe not... even so...


----------



## thesensei (May 8, 2007)

Hehe....

Your Score Summary

Overall, you scored as follows:

1% scored higher (more nerdy),
0% scored the same, and
99% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

All hail the monstrous nerd. You are by far the SUPREME NERD GOD!!!

That's EXACTLY what my wife tries to tell me (ok, minus the "All hail" & "GOD" part...)


----------



## bydand (May 8, 2007)

Kind of took me by surprise but...





> 4% scored higher (more nerdy),
> 1% scored the same, and
> 95% scored lower (less nerdy).
> 
> ...



I would have guessed about 50% or so is all


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 13, 2007)

*47*% scored higher (more nerdy),
*2*% scored the same, and 
*51*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

Somewhat nerdy. I mean face it, you are nerdier than about half the test takers.​


----------



## Nobody (May 19, 2007)

Did this on the Nerd test:

*67*% scored higher (more nerdy),
*1*% scored the same, and 
*32*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

Not nerdy, but definitely not hip.​
Did this on the are you a Loser test:​
*47*% are cooler, and
*53*% are more of a loser than you.
*What does this mean? *

*You're cooler than half the people! Great work*​Did this on are you a Geek test:​




*51*% scored higher (more computer geeky),
*0*% scored the same, and 
*49*% scored lower (less geeky).​*Compared to those in the same age group as you:*​



*68*% scored higher (more computer geeky),
*1*% scored the same, and 
*31*% scored lower (less geeky).
*What does this mean? *Your computer geekiness is:

You are a wannabe computer geek. You do have potential, go for it! (...Or maybe not...)​Did this on RU stupid test:​



*34*% scored higher (more stupid),
*4*% scored the same, and 
*62*% scored lower (less stupid).
You are *62%* stupid. This means...

You need help! Seems that the question were a little too hard for you, huh? ​


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 22, 2007)

I got 11% = Not nerdy, but then again maybe not all that cool either. 

Wait! I gotta do those other ones, too (God, I have no life ..... ).


----------



## Yeti (May 25, 2007)

*42*% scored higher (more nerdy),
*2*% scored the same, and 
*56*% scored lower (less nerdy).
*What does this mean? *Your nerdiness is:

Somewhat nerdy. I mean face it, you are nerdier than about half the test takers.​I actually thought I would do worse!​


----------



## kidswarrior (May 26, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> I scored a 22, which apparently is non-nerdy enough to not be able to figure out how to post the damn image showing my score....


  I feel your pain. :ultracool


----------



## redfang (May 28, 2007)

This test is biased. I was insulted when it declared me only moderately nerdy. The test is biased for computer nerds. There wasn't nearly enough to test my knowledge of star trek, role playing games (The real kind with paper and dice, not the online games), xena, comic books, ccgs, etc.


----------



## qi-tah (May 29, 2007)

redfang said:


> This test is biased. I was insulted when it declared me only moderately nerdy. The test is biased for computer nerds. There wasn't nearly enough to test my knowledge of star trek, role playing games (The real kind with paper and dice, not the online games), xena, comic books, ccgs, etc.


 
Hey, just brush up on yr periodic table and you'll improve. Otherwise how the hell did i manage to come out as nerdier than 70% of the test takers??


----------

